# Freezer Meast..Got her Thursday night..



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

She came in with another doe at 28 yds...Im out of meat, so sent one through her. Bowtech found its mark this time. Meast?????Meant meat..Sorry about that!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Alright! Shooting does is cool! That's going to be some good eatin'.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Cool deal. if the deer don't start moving better soon we are all gonna be posting up pics of does with bows...Congrats


----------

